# Cryptocoryne dewitii spathe



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally opened today, it was worth the wait. Love this one

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

That is one awesome flower!! Great job!!

I have about 30 of them here now. There is generally one blooming at any time. It seems they grow well and flower as easily as other species.

It would be interesting to know how others are doing with it. Also, is anyone interested in acquiring one of these?

Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice Bill!

I am still struggling with mine; all three plants are sending up new growth. Each time however, the old leaf melts back almost as soon as the new leaf opens.

I tried moving it in the tank to see if I have better luck elsewhere.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that the actual colour? I love the spathe and how it flares out.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes the spathe is a pale purple, in pics my light shows alot more pink than real life for some reason.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one man. I'm glad to this getting spread around. I have at least a half dozen myself now and hope to be able to share soon. I'm also growing it submersed too in regular tap water.


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

I had this one open last week. It's a great looking spathe with a little twist. Glad that it appears to be doing well.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

i'm having that issue too, i get alot of new leaves but the old leaves keep yellowing and dying as soon as the new leaves come in. It has never had more than 4-5 leaves at once. =(


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

aluka said:


> i'm having that issue too, i get alot of new leaves but the old leaves keep yellowing and dying as soon as the new leaves come in. It has never had more than 4-5 leaves at once. =(


Are you fertilizing at all?


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, micro and Marcos as well as miraclegro


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I checked my plants. The average number of leaves is about six or so on mature plants.

The plants do seem to grow at a rapid pace. They are fantastically prolific with a beautiful spathe of that great lavender color.

There are enough of these plants here now to fill a 20 long.

Bill


----------

